# Conectar amplificador a stereo de coche



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 6, 2009)

Hola, abro este tema con la intención de poder resolver una cuestión que para muchos será elemental, pero para mi que ni coche tengo es más un misterio.

Un tipo me encargó una potencia para el coche. Su estéreo no tira mucho que digamos y bueno... buscando entre mis cacharros encontré un amplificador basado en dos tda 2003 y la verdad que tira más que el estéreo de este tipo. La entrada del amplificador que tengo es para conectar a cualquier fuente de audio como un mixer, un mp4, la salida de audio de un dvd etc (http://www.electroniccircuit.biz/circuit/mini-audio-circuit). La cosa es que lo quiero conectar a la salida del estéreo (en paralelo con los parlantes que ya tiene) y la verdad no se me ocurre como... pensé en usar un transformador de esos que van de 8 ohms a 2 kohms, pero los trafos de audio hace rato no se consiguen por aca... no se si se podrá usar un trafo comun y corriente... algo así como 220 a 9 o que se yo... bueno... les dejo un dibujito y espero alguien me pueda ayudar.

Saludos,


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2009)

No es exacto lo mismo, pero en definitiva es lo mismo.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/conexion-dos-amplificadores-26518/


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 6, 2009)

La idea está bien. El problema es que meterle mano al estéreo no es una opción...

La cosa sería darle la potencia y que la conecte él solito... sin destripar la radio.


----------



## elmo2 (Nov 6, 2009)

hace tiempo vendian en "Radio Shack" un control para que un radio con salida para solo 2 parlantes pudiera tener parlantes delanteros y traseros, tenia el nombre de "speaker fader"...

no recuerdo si eran 2 reostatos o 2 potenciometros, creo que depende de la potencia del radio...

pero el + de la salida izquierda del radio iba conectado al central del un reostato y el + del parlante delantero iba a un extremo del reostato y el + del parlante trasero iba al otro extremo del reostato y asi para salida derecha con el segundo reostato...

solo que no recuerdo que resistencia debe tener el reostato... tal vez 4 o 8 ohms...

saludos...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 6, 2009)

estaba pensando... que tal si le pongo simplemente unas resistencias? digo, es que la impedancia de entrada del amplificador debe ser tan alta que no supone carga para la salida del estéreo y el consumo debería ser extremadamente bajo por tratarse de una entrada de audio y no una carga como un parlante...

Bueno, escucho sugerencias... eso del reostato parece interesante. Creo que por ahí debo tener uno de uso industrial así que será cuestión de ver si se aguanta la potencia...

que tal poner monton de resistencias en paralelo y en serie como para llegar a 8ohms en unos 20w digamos (para exagerar) y de ahí un potenciometro por canal o un tandem a la entrada del amplificador?


----------



## elmo2 (Nov 7, 2009)

encontre un comentario de que los reostatos pueden ser de 40 a 50 ohms...

saludos...


----------

